# New Member from Valrico, FL



## OldSchoolWTB (May 11, 2021)

New to the forum, been trying to learn how to smoke meat and cook forever but really got into it during the pandemic. Turned into a form of therapy.  Working on an outdoor kitchen and upgrade but currently use a GMG Daniel Boone (minor mods). 

Considering adding or upgrading. I keep getting pulled into the allure of a Gravity Feed but the product out of the pellet has been pretty good in my estimation. 

Still trying to get my brisket to be as good as the brisket I had at Pecan Lodge!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Looks like your doing pretty darn good with what you have!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2021)

Yeah COVID lockdown was my start to cooking and smoking. Looks like your therapy is doing you good. And it is totally an addiction that I love.  Welcome to the boards from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from Orlando!  That looks like some good therapy and even better eating.


----------



## 912smoker (May 11, 2021)

Yes sir everything looks great and welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina.  I really like your version of therapy - might not be cheaper than professional therapy, but the results are a LOT BETTER and more fun!!  

John


----------



## MadMax281 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! The food looks good. Nicely done!


----------



## kruizer (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------

